
Uber in talks to close up to $2B in leveraged loans - alexlitov
http://techcrunch.com/2016/06/14/uber-in-talks-to-close-up-to-2-billion-in-leveraged-loans/
======
xyzzy4
Could anyone explain what they mean by 'leveraged loan' as opposed to 'loan'?
Or is 'leveraged' just an unnecessary word here?

